

Git Magic [pdf] - Anon84
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/book.pdf

======
kevinholesh
Link to HTML version of book: [http://www-cs-
students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/book.htm...](http://www-cs-
students.stanford.edu/~blynn/gitmagic/book.html)

------
viraptor
Finally a nice, basic reference (which doesn't also flame about other VCSs).
Very easy to read in general. Bookmarked in case I need to work with any git-
based projects - I'm sure it will come handy one day. (definitely easier than
chasing after the right command in `man`)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
It's been posted many, many times: <http://searchyc.com/git+magic>

Most recent a few days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1064027>

~~~
blaiset
Nice, I'd been using google "Site:Ycombinator -----" to find articles of
interest. Thanks.

------
graywh
Multi-page HTML link was posted 3 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1064027>

